# Jailbreak



## polmat1 (23 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un apple Tv2, version 5.2.1 
J'ai tout essayer les programmes pour Jailbreak mais quand j'arrive dans le Itunes (Communication avec les serveurs d'apple) Erreur 3194, j'ai tout essayer , modification du fichier Host , utiliser Ifaith, season pass , SnowBreeze.
(je viens de l'acheter d'une connaissance qui a jamais Jailbreak)
Merci de votre aide
Bonne journée


----------



## Lauange (24 Juin 2013)

Salut, cette erreur est normale 3194 car tu essaies d'installer une version d'ios qui n'est plus signée par apple. (Je crois que pour l'ATV 2 c'est IOS 5.3.0)


----------



## polmat1 (24 Juin 2013)

Donc,je dois attendre un version jailbreak de 5.3???


----------



## Lauange (25 Juin 2013)

oui. Je ne vois pas d'autres solutions. Le JB sur ATV n'apporte rien. Ce produit ne sert a rien en fait.


----------

